# superuser app



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok my superuser app keeps force closes every time I try to use a root needed app and says ( process com.hoshufou.android.su) I think I deleted a su file on accident. Can I get that file back or what can I do?

Nvm it started to work for some reason.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

RichSimplicity, yeah, you can easily get the su binary back. You can even flash it if you can get that far with ROM Manager. But if you tell me which version of the binary you were using (2.x or 3.x), I can get a download mirror for you.

[EDIT] Missed your edit. If you ever need the files afterall, shoot me a pm. [/EDIT]

All the best,

-HG


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"HalosGhost said:


> RichSimplicity, yeah, you can easily get the su binary back. You can even flash it if you can get that far with ROM Manager. But if you tell me which version of the binary you were using (2.x or 3.x), I can get a download mirror for you.
> 
> [EDIT] Missed your edit. If you ever need the files afterall, shoot me a pm. [/EDIT]
> 
> ...


Yeah I was going to install it, but it started to work again. I don't know how though lol. Thanks I'll pm you if I need it.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

I noticed that it force closes every time I try to use any wifi tether app


----------

